# Services (My First)



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Having been intrigued by Services watches for some time I took the opportunity to pick up this very inexpensive example off the 'bay'. From the sellers economical description I wasn't expecting much TBH, but was very pleased to find this when opening the parcel.










It's a 17 jewel manual wind Swiss movement, I'm assuming from the 60s/70s, though am not sure of the specific Services model.

My photography doesn't really do it justice, as the champagne dial has a brushed/linen type effect which is very pleasing and apart from a small scratch near the 8 is in great condition. The winder stands a little proud of the case, which I'm not sure is normal, but apart from a few scratches on the caseback it's in overall good condition and very wearable (apart from the strap which fell to bits).

Opening the caseback revealed this:










The movement seems very clean, keeps accurate time over 24 hours with a reserve of around 36 hours.

I'm very pleased with it, so thanks Mach :notworthy: for providing the inspiration to get a Services!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice catch Johnny :thumbsup:

I`m not sure but I`d suspect it to be circa 1960s rather then 70s. I think the crown &/or shaft is a replacement I doubt it should be sticking out that much, it might be worth sending the watch to Steve Burrage to see if he can sort out one that fits.

I would really like to know who made the movement, does anyone out there recognise it? :huh:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Johnny, there is a maker's mark just visible in your picture, on the lower plate below the + on the balance ****. It probably takes the form of a little shield with letters inside it. There may also be some numbers around the same area. Have a shufti and report back with the details then we'll be able to tell you more about it.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

:umnik2: :blind: Never saw that, cheers Tom, Will do!


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: You were right Tom. There is an inscribed shield containing the letters "ST" below which is the number "96".

Cheers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a similar watch; movement on mine is marked '17 jewel Lever' and 'Cal 627' would this pre or post the 'Incabloc' movement? I'd expect it to be earlier, in which case, ?early 60's?


















​
just back from Steve B, it runs well and accurately, so worth getting him to overhaul yours.

(Sorry; didn't meant hijack your topic)


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for that Chris and no problem, a pleasure to see your great looking Services :thumbsup:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

So it is a Standard 96 which is also an FHF calibre. Look it up in Ranfft and it follows the standard FHF/Standard pattern. One unususal feature is the one piece bridge on yours which must have been a b. to service and has been changed out on other, probably later models. Services are regarded as low grade cheapies but cross reference other users, and they weren't that low grade. Look at the cap jewel over the escape wheel. That is the touch of a manufacturer who wanted to make a decent product. The closest match is to the FHF665, clearly a close relative, but have a look at the FHF and Standard movements of the same 11.5''' size.

The British one probably was made in Wales.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for that Tom, really interesting. It's probably been discussed here before but the pleasure to be had from acquiring some watches is not always proportionate to the amount you spend. Having said that, it's stopped working now! :sadwalk: So, it's off to the Steve B in the New Year for an overhaul and a new strap.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tomshep said:


> Services are regarded as low grade cheapies but cross reference other users, and they weren't that low grade. Look at the cap jewel over the escape wheel. That is the touch of a manufacturer who wanted to make a decent product.


In this Services advertisment from 1933, the company lists two ranges of watches; Sports & Deluxe.










The prices ranged of 5s to Â£5, using the Measuringworth tool this equates to...

In 2008, Â£0 5s 0d from 1933 is worth

Â£13.22	using the retail price index.

Â£50.25	using average earnings.

In 2008, Â£5 0s 0d from 1933 is worth

Â£264.50	using the retail price index.

Â£1,004.91	using average earnings.

I presume the Â£5 is the price of one of the clocks but it still illustrates that their products weren`t just aimed at `working men`

In the post war years they produced watches such as this which I presume wasn`t a cheap...

*Services**, Venus cal.150 17 Jewels, circa 1955*










Also this Navigator was recently listed on Ebay using a Bucherer movement which I again presume was good quality.





While obviously throughout the time they were in business Services & Aviation concentrated on selling inexpensive watches,they do appear to have `produced` some more `upmarket` models. I also gather from Steve Burrage that in later years the company brought out another upmarket range sold under name `SWISSCOR` (I`m not sure if that is the correct spelling)unfortunately despite searching I have so far not come across an example of one of these watches.



> The British one probably was made in Wales.


I agree, all the Services I`ve come across with `Made in Gt. Britain` (or variations of the same)on the dial were produced by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Bucherer was/is a jewelry store chain. They didn't make movements, so this Services is a Franken:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Also this Navigator was recently listed on Ebay using a Bucherer movement which I again presume was good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bjohnson said:


> Bucherer was/is a jewelry store chain. They didn't make movements, so this Services is a Franken:










Thanks for that info, there are/were so many watch movements out there that I`m not familiar with & I assumed this was genuine, my mistake h34r:


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

bjohnson said:


> Bucherer was/is a jewelry store chain. They didn't make movements, so this Services is a Franken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it you were referring to the Navigator Mach was talking about BJ? :sweatdrop:


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Johnny M said:


> I take it you were referring to the Navigator Mach was talking about BJ? :sweatdrop:


Yes, the Navigator with the movement marked "Bucherer".

I included his post in my reply but the image links got screwed up somehow.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Love that advert. Sod the watches, If I could find a Chapron bodied straight eight Delage for that kind of money, (Forget the Hornet, it was dire and the Lagonda wasn't that good either,)I'd be camped outside their door until opening time tomorrow! In today's money, that is half a million, which these days is about right for a good Delage, and that is one.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Want to buy mine? Just kidding as I prefer bodies by Figoni and Filaschi!


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Phoney and Flashy? Maybe, but more suited to a Talbot Lago or Delahaye. If memory serves me correctly there was a Delage at Retromobile a couple of years ago but I cannot remember whether it was L&M or F&F but either way, we're a long way off topic- sorry Mach.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tomshep said:


> Phoney and Flashy? Maybe, but more suited to a Talbot Lago or Delahaye. If memory serves me correctly there was a Delage at Retromobile a couple of years ago but I cannot remember whether it was L&M or F&F but either way, we're a long way off topic- sorry Mach.


Not my thread


----------

